# Classy Party Setup



## Wortgames (5/1/07)

Hi all,

I've identified a need for a smallish, classy party setup - basically so I can take homebrew along to the GF's family gatherings etc without looking like a complete yob in front of Grandma. I currently have a 6-tap converted freezer and a 2-tap bar fridge, both of which are on wheels and mobile for parties and camping trips etc, but tend to overwhelm 'normal' people. :blink: 

My options (as I see them) are:

1. a container, preferably insulated / insulatable, large enough for a single 3gal keg and associated fittings;
2. a miracle box.

The miracle box would be more versatile, especially if I put in two lines, as I could use it with 1 or 2 large or small kegs. However, it means squeezing through the relatives in the hallway with two arms full of beer dispensing gear, which will attract a lot of attention and probably look a bit sad if it turns out that I'm the only one drinking it and everyone else is sipping chardonnay.

So I'm leaning towards a self-contained option, big enough for a 3-gal keg and sodastream setup. Something I can walk in with, single-handedly, and place on the kitchen bench without frightening the old folks. I'm thinking rubber feet, a small classy tap, and maybe even a built-in drip tray. The question is what to use / how to finish it?

The possibilities I'm thinking of at this stage are a roadcase type finish (you know the kind of aluminium cases used for scientific and TV equipment etc - I can get hold of old cases & parts fairly easily), or possibly using timber or even stainless.

Any ideas, pics, suggestions?!


----------



## Jye (5/1/07)

If you can get a gatorade cooler or some thing similar a 3G keg fits in perfectly. I know Ross and Batz have setups like this and Ross even has the sodastream cylinder in the cooler so nothing is on the outside except the tap.

I think they are posted here.


----------



## Wortgames (5/1/07)

Thanks Jye, I was actually looking for that thread - I was searching for 'party + setup' though, which didn't turn up much as the 'party' emoticon returns a hit in search results...  

I'm actually leaning away from the cooler idea though, thinking more of a fancier, custom-built type of thing. Was hoping some folks might have had some new ideas since then...


----------



## Coodgee (5/1/07)

you could get one of those stainless/aluminium flip top waste paper bins and take out the foot pedal and replace it with a tap. that would look pretty good and you can carry it under one arm. 

or maybe get someone to make you up a small oak barrell? that would be really cool.


----------



## Velophile (5/1/07)

Something that won't attract too much attention, tasteful, low key etc?


----------



## Wortgames (5/1/07)

Velophile, that's perfect.

*OUT THE WAY YOU OLD BAG, BEER COMING THROUGH...*  

Coodgee the stainless bin is an interesting idea. A barrel would be great, but probably a bit too pricey to get one made - I've been keeping an eye open for a while on eBay but they don't seem to be around in that kind of size.

I'm thinking it might be a good carpentry project to design and build something from scratch - a neat little case with a removable front - but it might just be a bit of a stretch for my limited woodworking expertise :blink: 

I could probably manage to adapt a roadcase if I can find something the right size though...


----------



## Velophile (5/1/07)

An insulated roadcase with 2 part lid, one of which holds the font. Snap open the lid, fold up the font (over a built in drip tray) pour beer. B) 

Something in timber would also look good. 

http://www.woodsmithstore.com/steamertrunk.html

http://www.themetrunks.com/images/steamer%20trunk%201.jpg

http://www.themetrunks.com/images/closed%20dome%20trunk.JPG

http://www.themetrunks.com/images/closed%20trunk.JPG


----------



## Nickb167 (5/1/07)

one of those sunbeam beermate things look alright. im sure you could drill a few holes in it to take a sodastream bottle to get it off the o2. 

They are pretty expensive but seem to be just the thing to pull out in front of the family.


----------



## Bulmershe (10/1/07)

How about something like this ...


----------



## RobW (10/1/07)

Maybe not so classy but neat & compact:




http://www.ibrew.com.au/html/equipment/tap.../tapadraft.html


----------



## Wortgames (10/1/07)

Thanks for the good suggestions folks.

I think I've settled on a shortlist of 2 options, which one will actually happen will depend on time and resources.

Option 1 would be a really nice custom timber cabinet, with brass fittings and a removal front panel to reveal a Celli and a brass drip tray. The look would (hopefully) be something along the lines of a scientific instrument case from the 1800s. A lot of work, but a great 'back burner' project. The idea of a Celli really appeals too, as I can use a JG fitting straight into the back and use the flow restrictor to tweak the pour with minimal line length.

Option 2 would be to find a roadcase of the right general configuration and to customise it, with a removable front (lid) to reveal a chrome (or black plastic) tap and a plastic or stainless drip tray. Not quite as fancy as the timber, but much quicker to do and with a good scrub could probably look half decent.

Whichever I go for, I'm really keen for it to fit a 3gal keg, as I have some of them already and I use them regularly - which would make it much less of a 'hassle' than finding / modifying a smaller pressure vessel and having to decant specially. I suppose I could look at getting a tap-a-draft setup and building a nice case for it, but that would still come up pretty expensive and it leaves me with a cheap-looking tap mechanism.

At the moment my biggest inconvenience seems to be my regulator size - a SS cylinder with any commercial reg on top is actually quite large, so I'm on the hunt for mini regs if anyone knows of anything.

Ross, if you're reading this - what's involved in your right-angle SS adaptor? Is it just a F>M of the SS thread or is it actually a female sodastream to male regulator thread?


----------



## Wardhog (10/1/07)

RobW said:


> Tap-A-Draft



I've been looking at getting one of these, as a small step towards kegging. Anyone with good/bad/indifferent experiences/opinion they'd like to share?


----------



## Shunty (10/1/07)

Wortgames said:


> At the moment my biggest inconvenience seems to be my regulator size - a SS cylinder with any commercial reg on top is actually quite large, so I'm on the hunt for mini regs if anyone knows of anything.



I'm looking at picking up one of the soda stream regs off this site - look nice and small http://www.toolsonline.co.nz/html/engineering1.html

No pressure gauge supplied, but it shouldn't be too hard to either add one with a t-piece, or add a temp gauge to set the pressure and leave it at that

No affiliation etc etc


----------



## DarkFaerytale (10/1/07)

Wardhog said:


> I've been looking at getting one of these, as a small step towards kegging. Anyone with good/bad/indifferent experiences/opinion they'd like to share?



there was a small discussion on them on grumpy's not long ago

http://www.grumpys.com.au/phorum/read.php?...1,6856#msg-6856

-Phill


----------



## Wortgames (10/1/07)

Shunty, I don't think those regs are any smaller than say a Harris 601. I found a better pic of them here.

I already have a 601, which wouldn't be too bad with a couple of 30mm rear-entry gauges, and even better if I can get a shank machined up to go straight onto a SS cylinder without all the brasswork currently involved. I reckon there has to be a nicer option though.


----------



## Bulmershe (10/1/07)

Wortgames said:


> At the moment my biggest inconvenience seems to be my regulator size - a SS cylinder with any commercial reg on top is actually quite large, so I'm on the hunt for mini regs if anyone knows of anything.



Small enough? ... 





Here is the link to the details on it... mini CO2 regulator kit


----------



## Bulmershe (10/1/07)

I am pretty sure it is a leland regulator
see http://www.lelandltd.com/regulating_valves.htm




They may be even have a connection that could fit the sodastream.

I just bought this sodastream adapter which is quite compact too.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bonj (10/1/07)

Wardhog said:


> I've been looking at getting one of these, as a small step towards kegging. Anyone with good/bad/indifferent experiences/opinion they'd like to share?



I had/have one. I've lost the head unit in one of the 3 moves I've done in the last year (finally in my own place!). One thing I noticed is that the bottle lids don't always seal too well. I've had a few overflows from them. Not too bad, but still messy. That was bottle conditioning, I was not game to force carbonate with co2 bulbs. One advantage is that you can use 1 co2, and 1 nitrogen(creme) bulb for dispensing stouts. I never got around to it (had the stout in the bottles, but the missing head unit put a stop to it. I only used it in a fridge, and it worked a treat.

I suspect the head unit was thrown out, as I had put it in a plastic bag... which may have been mistaken for rubbish.... expensive mistake.


----------



## fixa (10/1/07)

What about using one of those jiggas that use c02 cartridges? I've seen them around, you put the canister on the QD, and just give it a quick hit when pouring pressure is low.


----------



## KoNG (10/1/07)

fixa said:


> What about using one of those jiggas that use c02 cartridges? I've seen them around, you put the canister on the QD, and just give it a quick hit when pouring pressure is low.



agreed, would an innovations CO2 charger be an easier option just for dispensing pressure.?
you'd probably only need 1-2 bulbs for the 3gal keg


----------



## Wortgames (10/1/07)

I thought about the CO2 charger, it's definitely an option. It's just that I already have a whole swag of sodastream cylinders (don't ask, the folks at K-mart keep forgetting to ask me for the old ones back - I must remember to take them in one day ) and it would be nice not to have to open the case up from time to time to give it a squirt, with the fluctuation in pressure that must entail. The chargers are also about $50 plus the cost of the bulbs, which must be kind of getting close to a nice shmicko reg anyway. And it just seems a bit of a waste.

I contacted Leland a couple of days ago, they have an Aussie distributor and I'm waiting to hear back from him. They are cute little regs and it looks like they can supply a perfect output pressure - the only problem I can see at the moment is that Leland seem to be more interested in flogging their own disposable gas bottles, so I'm not sure how helpful they are going to be in supplying a reg ready to fit sodastream cylinders. Their local guy doesn't look like he carries any stock, he appears to be flogging a single product which just happens to use their reg, so somehow I don't think he will be able to solve this problem himself and the yanks don't know what a sodastream cylinder is anyway. I'll report back though.

I suppose I could always use their cylinders with the reg - they work out more expensive than SS, but probably cheaper than sparklets I'd imagine - but they are no doubt harder to get hold of and I like the SodaStream concept, given that I've usually got a bunch of cylinders already 'in reserve'...

:super:


----------



## fixa (10/1/07)

Another option i've seen on here somewhere, is to dismantle an old soda stream machine, keeping the adaptor, hosing, and discharge button, use no reg, and just use the button to give the keg a squirt of c02.. :blink: 
Hope i explained that well enough.


----------



## BrissyBrew (11/1/07)

A round esky cooler and a right angle fitting for the soda stream bottle and your in business. I have just put a soda stream, cooler, ventamatic tap combo together, I am impressed ice will last a couple days, it is not exactly fancy like a crafted wooden box but it does not scream yobbo either. Plus I finally found a use for snaplock fittings yep pulling the tap off for transporation. 

If you wanted to improve on that you could make a small folding stand, (or work out how you could incorporate one into a little trolly for the party keg, dam heavy humping it around full of beer and ice) the folding stand would allow you to setup thekeg wherever you liked, with the inclusion of a small fold out stainless drip tray.


----------



## Wortgames (11/1/07)

I'd like to steer away from buying a cooler for this one, they just look a bit too 'party-like' in posh company. I'm trying to serve (and drink) draught homebrew among the gentry here, and hopefully develop some credibility for it where none currently exists - so I need to put in a bit of effort to get past the bogan alarm.

I'm also hoping that with the right insulation, a 3gal keg should hold it's temp for long enough to do the job without too much ice?

Brissy, what's the story with your right-angle adaptor? What threads does it have? ie, do you still need a separate SS-to-reg adaptor or is it all-in-one? Where can I find one?!


----------



## tangent (11/1/07)

got any pics BrissyBrew?


----------



## barls (11/1/07)

why not got the 5L mini kegs in a esky with wood panneling on the outside but along this line













as you could easily set up a flash tap and drip tray on it as well


----------



## Steve (11/1/07)

who are the posh company gentry you are trying to earn credibility from wort?


----------



## Wortgames (11/1/07)

Steve said:


> who are the posh company gentry you are trying to earn credibility from wort?


Just the current lady's clan Steve. All nice people, but I fear turning up to Granny's 70th with an esky might see a few monocles pop out  

I reserve the right to exaggerate of course, but you get the general idea - a classy 'beer dispenser' should get a few moustaches wagging favourably, but a 'keg setup' might be pushing it. Plus I just feel like making some new beer bling...

A quote, from her old man to her, a few weeks ago: "you're dreaming if you think you can expect people to drink homebrew at your 30th". He was horrified at the thought. Well, guess what - they drank homebrew at her 30th, and they loved it, and so did he (he probably drank more than anyone else, and finished up the night in a bit of a mess professing his love for it).

That was a party on the beach though with my 2-keg fridge doing the work. Pulling it off indoors among the prawn cocktails, stainless appliances and the crustier 'nautical' uncles (they're all commodores of yacht clubs or presidents of something or other) will take a bit more effort.

Of course, I could just give in and turn up with wine, but where's the challenge in that...


Barls, what's involved in that keg fitting? Easy to find?


----------



## barls (11/1/07)

its avaliable from here ether as a full set or just the tapping part
http://www.northernbrewer.com/mini-kegs.html
ive been looking in to it and its about $200 for the whole kit shipped in to oz
Mini-Keg System
here is the discription
Ideal for parties, picnics, or setting up kegged homebrew in a corner of the kitchen fridge. The major advantages of this system versus our Homebrew Keg Systems (#78515, #78513, and #78555) are its compact size, portability, and lower initial cost.

To use, evenly mix 1/3 cup corn sugar into a five gallon batch, then transfer the primed beer into the four 5-liter mini-kegs and seal with the rubber bungs. Condition the kegs for 2 weeks (just like bottled homebrew) and tap vertically or horizontally with the PhilTap. The pressure from the sugar priming dispenses the first part of the keg; use 12 gram CO2 cartidges to finish dispensing. You will normally need to use one CO2 cartridge per keg, but may need additional cartidges if you let the tapped beer sit around for a while.

Includes four 5-liter mini kegs, four reuseable mini keg bungs, PhilTap mini keg tapper, and a dozen 12 gram CO2 cartridges. Kegs may differ from those pictured.


----------



## Doc (11/1/07)

Just noticed two things though, as I guess you are in a hurry:



> Please note, we cannot ship this product internationally, by air, or by US Post.
> AND
> currently Unavailable.


----------



## barls (11/1/07)

ahh but they can ship them internationally doc thats why ive been talking to them, its the co2 cartridges they cant ship with out them they can. im not getting an unavailable when i look and i got an email from them just before christmas saying they were back in stock.


----------



## Phrak (11/1/07)

Hover-over the 'Unavailable' text - it says in the Status bar:
"Unavailable until 8 gr CO2 cartridges back in stock - due approx. Jan 19"

The tapping system in that NB picture looks vastly different from the one Barls showed in his attached images though.


----------



## barls (11/1/07)

the first one i posted im not sure if its custom made or the second tapper listed which is german made. try looking towards the bottom of the page at the mini keg system


----------



## randyrob (11/1/07)

Heya,

wouldn't you end up with mud if you naturually carb a mini keg and transport it to a party etc?

Rob.


----------



## barls (11/1/07)

not sure when i naturally carb my 19L kegs its only the first and last glass i get thats cloudy


----------



## randyrob (11/1/07)

barls said:


> not sure when i naturally carb my 19L kegs its only the first and last glass i get thats cloudy




Heya Barls,

yeah i'm the same, but if you transport it and dont allow it to settle down you will end up with a very cloudy beer?

Rob.


----------



## barls (11/1/07)

here is a link on how to build the one i pictured earlier
http://www.geocities.com/barleypopmaker/draftbox.html


----------



## glenos (11/1/07)

There are quite a few guys in the US selling the mini-kegs (as they call them) and the Philtap, including Phil himself at www.listermann.com

I have been looking at them and wondering if they are a viable option.

$200 seems a little high, US$100 on the site = AU$130. Minus the CO2 cartridges plus delivery, I would think comes out to under AU$150


----------



## barls (11/1/07)

thats includes shipping on a 10 Lb package to over here give them an email and see if im wrong. as ive already said ive been looking at it for a while and would have bought one in december if i hadnt just bought a house


----------



## Barramundi (11/1/07)

those 5 litre kegs are the same as the ones we get here for special occasions with tooheys in them VB , ive even had on with woodstock bourbon , thats why they have they small red tap on them .... so you can gravity pour

for me id stick to a soda stream bottle a reg with adaptor($30-35) put a 90 deg elbow in it to fit it all nice and tidy inside your cooler... workin on it now in fact , hardest part is finding the smaller kegs at a decent price if you find them at all


----------



## Finite (12/1/07)

sorry to hijack but I didnt want to start another thread for such a simple question and its kinda relevent:

Does Kmart/bigW still refill the older style soda stream bottles like this one?


----------



## altstart (12/1/07)

:beer: 
Goodnews Finite they will swap the older style cylinder for the new ones at no extra charge just dont mention home brew.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## andrewg (12/1/07)

Finite said:


> sorry to hijack but I didnt want to start another thread for such a simple question and its kinda relevent:
> 
> Does Kmart/bigW still refill the older style soda stream bottles like this one?



Hey Finite
Big W will swap those older soda stream cylinders over for the new ones. My local K-Mart didn't take an older cylinder as a swap on New Years Eve - had to go to Big W as needed to have gas for my party keg set up for New Years celebrations.
cheers
HStB


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/1/07)

HaigStBrewery said:


> Hey Finite
> Big W will swap those older soda stream cylinders over for the new ones. cheers
> HStB



A fellow brewer may be happy to do a swap with a new one. I would if you were in Perth. Those older ones are getting hard to find, and if you happen to be filling them yourself, they are much more suited than the new ones, as they have the bleed valve on them to chill the bottle down.


----------



## Ross (12/1/07)

Finite said:


> sorry to hijack but I didnt want to start another thread for such a simple question and its kinda relevent:
> 
> Does Kmart/bigW still refill the older style soda stream bottles like this one?



Yep, Big W are the only ones that will swap the old bottles, unless you are lucky & get someone new at the exchange desk.

cheers Ross


----------



## sstacey (12/1/07)

Hi Wortgames,
I know this is probably not exactly what you are looking for but, since you are looking for a classy way to serve your craft brew, have you thought about bottling and corking half a dozen in champagne bottles. I reckon the classiest way to present and serve beer (particularly amongst wine drinkers) is with a cork in the top. Why not take along a nice 750ml Duvel with a cork in it; because it is a little different it will be somewhat distinctive and can come across as very tasteful. Also serving the beer in stemmed glassware really looks the goods (again wine drinkers will appreciate your taste). I think that kegging the beer, no matter how you dress it up, might not come across the way you want it to. 

Maybe worth thinking about and much cheaper than setting up a kegged unit.


----------



## bugwan (12/1/07)

Great call SPS. I ran out of normal 750ml bottles last time I bottled and had to rummage around in the recycling bin for alternatives. Out came three champagne bottles and their corks (complete with wire!)

The effect of loosening the wire, then popping the cork (even on my humble Hefe) was quite satisfying and even got my GF's attention for more than three seconds (doesn't often happen around beer).

Kegs certainly impress the mates, not sure about the inlaws though


----------



## Wortgames (12/1/07)

I agree, champagne bottles are a great way to present homebrew - I used to use them all the time, both as my main bottle supply and for special occasions (I was working in a hotel on NYE 2000, and scored about 200 posh champagne bottles in crates from the loading dock, nice thick dark ones too ).

I've corked a couple of plambics, although I just used wine corks and crown seals. Proper champagne closures would look awesome. Truth is though, I just can't be bothered bottling any more  

Most of what I'm serving at the moment isn't all that special anyway. I haven't done an AG brew in a while, I'm mostly just keeping supplies up with some double extract kits, which I really don't think I could bring myself to cork with a straight face! They're drinkable though and thanks to my new filter (cheers Ross) they look pretty respectable too.

I've nutted out a rough design, I'm thinking something like this:




in kind of a mahogany-and-brass look. Hopefully I'll be able to find some fancy brass hinges and a posh handle for the top, and a brass driptray and celli tap would look the ducks nuts I reckon. I think the old boys would appreciate the novelty, and I don't think it would offend anyone. 

On the front, I'll rout out a groove so that I can slide a front panel in for travelling. Inside, I'm just planning to seal the keg compartment really well with epoxy, so that I can get a bit of ice in there (but probably not much). I might even be able to do something clever like let the ice drain out into the driptray...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (12/1/07)

SPS / Bugwan / Wortgames

I'll pitch in a vote for champagne bottles as well. Although they are a bit OT in this thread, they are classy.

Here's a pic of how I dressed up a few bottles of Hefe to use as Xmas party beer and cheap presents. Bit of alfoil, some left over ribbon from present wrapping and a little gold coloured dovalackey that I found in the wife's sewing kit. hit it with the glue stick and bingo.... classy homebrew.






I have a champagne sized bell fo rmy bench capper and crown seal them instead of mucking about with corks. Mind you, corks _would _be even classier !! I don't even have any normal 750ml bottles anymore!! Of course I usually keg and just bottle what won't fit in the keg and Hefes.

Thirsty

---- Ah while I was fartign around with photos, wortgames has posted his solution. Looks good. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## barls (12/1/07)

looks good mate im looking forward to see how it goes


----------



## Velophile (12/1/07)

Wortgames said:


> <snip>
> 
> I've nutted out a rough design, I'm thinking something like this:
> 
> ...




You could trim it in leather & add some straps & buckles. Sort of a fancy luggage look.


----------



## kook (12/1/07)

I think the brass is a good idea, if done right you could even make it look "Nautical".

The only thing I'd be concerned about is making sure the clips, handle and hinges etc are all OK supporting the weight. I'd make the handle fairly thick too, beer is heavy stuff.


----------



## Wortgames (12/1/07)

barls said:


> looks good mate im looking forward to see how it goes


Don't hold your breath!

I might look around and see if there's anything already available in about the right dimensions, maybe a Balinese type chest or something. Otherwise it's going to mean a few weekends of sawdust and skinned knuckles no doubt! It would be an interesting project but I'm not sure I want to leap into it just yet.

I'll keep an eye out for a roadcase of about the right dimensions too, as I could pretty much cobble that together for free with bits I've got lying around - so even if I go ahead with the timber one it couldn't hurt to have a temporary solution. It won't be quite as elegant, but it should still look OK I hope.

The leather and buckles is definitely an option Velo, and it raises a good point - it might be easier to make the case out of cheap materials then cover it rather than use expensive timber and expose the workmanship. Come to think of it, I could even do something radical like paint it with silver hammered finish paint...

mmm, silver hammered finish paint...


_The only thing I'd be concerned about is making sure the clips, handle and hinges etc are all OK supporting the weight. I'd make the handle fairly thick too, beer is heavy stuff._

you're not wrong! There's going to be a fair bit of weight in this when it's full - I reckon it would probably weigh about 25Kg all up!


----------



## Wortgames (13/1/07)

I think I've found a reasonable compromise. I've managed to acquire a roadcase of 'about' the right dimensions - it's not perfect but it's close. It's a ply case with an external fibreglass coating, and a removable lid. After pulling all the internals out it looks like this:





It's probably about 10cm taller and a few cm less deep than ideal (when upright), although this combination means I can mount the tap above the shoulder of the keg (and still have room for the handle) - and therefore not need quite as much depth to clear the fittings at the rear of the tap. The space above the keg should be handy for losing some excess beer line and I could probably make a little storage compartment for odds and ends like a cloth and maybe even some glasses.

The good thing is that it has a handle on each end (which means there's already one on top for when I use it upright) and having the catches at the sides means that if I put some rubber feet on it, it will be nice and easy to stand it on a surface then remove the 'lid'.

Externally, there are only some minor chips, and a few paint marks etc that really don't want to come out of the knobbly finish without major abrasion. I'm not sure about the colour anyway...





...so the silver hammer-finish idea has got me. I've used gallons of the stuff recently - my trailer, my van wheels, my 2-way keg fridge and my 6-way converted freezer are all finished in it. So it kind of seems logical to keep going with the theme...

As an experiment, I've cleaned and painted a bit of the case, and I'll give it a couple of days to harden then give it a bash and see how happy it is on the fibreglass. But the initial results look pretty good:





So if the paint holds on, I'll drill out the fittings, give the case and the aluminium edging a good going over with an abrasive brush wheel, paint the case and reattach the fittings (maybe even replace them with shiny new ones if the thing comes up looking schmick enough).

Then it shouldn't be too difficult to line it with some closed cell foam and fit a front panel (finished in the same paint of course) and knock up a driptray of some description.

It's not quite the ornate nautical timber chest look, but I reckon it still might look OK. Hopefully a bit better than an esky anyway.

I'd love to get a Celli (the flow control would be ideal) but I don't think I could pull off the gold with this colour scheme, so I might just stick with a black plastic tap I picked up ages ago (at least until Ross gets some chrome Cellis...)

So what do you reckon? Hit or sh!t?

Also, I'll be relying on a foam jacket and the ply case to keep the keg cold - is this doomed for failure?


----------



## hockadays (13/1/07)

Are you going to fill it with Ice or just use foam to keep it at the temp that it comes out of the fridge at.??


----------



## Wortgames (13/1/07)

I don't think I'll be able to use ice with this, it will be too leaky when standing upright.

I'll hopefully knock up a bit of a wetsuit sleeve for the keg, but I think I'll be relying on the mass of the keg and the foam insulation to hold itself at a suitable temp.

Having said that, I might be able to fit some blue Esky blocks in that top compartment - maybe I'll use a bit of aluminium as a divider and pack it with frozen blocks before use. Won't be as good as ice but it can't hurt. I could even attach the beer line to the underside of the ali plate as a bit of a final chill...


----------



## Ross (13/1/07)

A couple of gel packs will keep it cold without the worry of melting ice.
I've got a 2 tone Celli here somewhere, i'll have to see if i can find it & send you a pic  


Cheers Ross


----------



## Wortgames (13/1/07)

Ross said:


> A couple of gel packs will keep it cold without the worry of melting ice.
> I've got a 2 tone Celli here somewhere, i'll have to see if i can find it & send you a pic
> Cheers Ross


Sweet, I'd like to see that. Do Celli not make them in all-silver or is it just not worth getting them in?

I might try and get hold of some 'techni-ice' - it's supposed to be the duck's nuts...

Funny thing is, I was looking at various wooden chests on eBay last night to see what might be around, and I saw a nice old Aussie timber ice chest - with the ice compartment up the top and shelves underneath - and didn't even put 2+2 together until just now!
:super:


----------



## Ross (13/1/07)

They make all colours, but this was a job clearence lot & hence the low, low price. Once they are gone i'm very unlikely to stock again...

cheers Ross


----------



## BrissyBrew (14/1/07)

Wortgames said:


> I might try and get hold of some 'techni-ice' - it's supposed to be the duck's nuts...



Just ensure that you get the 4ply techni-ice, I use the cheaper 2ply to ship yeast.

A few words on its use, it is only as good as your freezer, a houshold freezer should drop to -18*C, this will do most applications, it will however take a few days for the core of the techni-ice to reach the depths of -18*C. Because it looses its coolness slowly you need to be mindful that unlike ice/ice water slurry the contact with the keg will not be as good hence it is great for keeping an already cold keg, cold but not so good for chilling it down in a hurry because you dont get the same amount of surface area contact. If you want to give an old fridge a bit of a flogging, (for instance when your crash chilling fermeted wort in the fridge to -1*C you will notice you freezer section migh drop down as well, I have had my freezer section down to about -28*C


----------



## Wortgames (14/1/07)

Actually brissy, that's a great point - most of those products are probably intended to be 'slow-release', for keeping things cold for days while shipping or camping.

I would probably do just as well with blue blocks, which would melt a bit quicker but hopefully run colder while doing so. They should still last a while, especially if I've got say 4 or 5 of them packed together.


----------



## Asher (21/1/07)

Here's my latest party setup.....
Meet the *Beer Tree * :beerbang: 





It's fed from a temprite B)


----------



## tangent (21/1/07)

i've been trying to get the seeds for those trees for years ash


----------



## randyrob (21/1/07)

Asher said:


> Here's my latest party setup.....
> Meet the *Beer Tree * :beerbang:
> View attachment 11095
> 
> ...




Wtf Brilliant! you'd feel more at one with nature, 

good for a nice woody stout!

nice work ash :super:


----------



## Wortgames (21/1/07)

Sweet - you can simultaneously fill your glass and empty your bladder!


----------



## Asher (21/1/07)

It works in so many ways.... Take cleaning up for example - i just turn on the retic


----------



## randyrob (21/1/07)

Asher said:


> It works in so many ways.... Take cleaning up for example - i just turn on the retic




Hey Asher,

is the tree dead? i was just thinking if it was still growing one day you might need a step ladder to pour a pint,
can we see some more pics? you've got me intrigued!


Cheers Rob.


----------



## Asher (21/1/07)

> is the tree dead?



Nah it's a Cocos Palm..... the biggest weed in WA....
They grow from the top, so as long as the hole doesn't kill it I'm laughing...


----------



## deadly (21/1/07)

so how do you take it to a party?


----------



## bonj (21/1/07)

deadly said:


> so how do you take it to a party?


I think the party comes to you.


----------



## Finite (21/1/07)

Awesome Ash! Clever idea!


----------



## browndog (21/1/07)

Decided I better pull my finger out and make up something that I can take to partys for dispensing my beer. I've decided to use some 5005 Aluminium and 20mm thick polystyrene sheet and fold up a box to house the keg with the back extending up another foot so I can fix a tap to it. I'll hang a sodastream bottle off the back and Bob is your uncle, Should have it ready in time for the Brewerhood's first meeting.




cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (21/1/07)

Asher said:


> Here's my latest party setup.....
> Meet the *Beer Tree * :beerbang:
> View attachment 11095
> 
> ...



So this is the source of the famous West Australian "Arbour Pale Ale" or is it the secretive "Palm Lager" or "Trunk Tripel"  .


----------



## randyrob (21/1/07)

Asher said:


> Nah it's a Cocos Palm..... the biggest weed in WA....
> They grow from the top, so as long as the hole doesn't kill it I'm laughing...



that fence looks pretty low in the previous photo, whats your address again? :lol: 
made me think when i was in the backyard where i could drill a hole.
i dont think i can top that one...once again some nice work
your an ideas man.

Rob.


----------



## Simon W (22/1/07)

LOL Asher! Brilliant!


----------



## BrissyBrew (22/1/07)

Asher:
The Tree of Life


----------



## fifteenbeerslater (22/1/07)

One in each corner of the back yard would be ideal - i wouldn't have any trouble cutting the grass but then again i could be out there all day even doing some gardening!
Cheers :beerbang:


----------



## Phrak (22/1/07)

Asher, nice setup, but how about a bit more technical details how it's fed? 

Have you simply drilled through the whole diameter of the trunk and have a keg/kegerator on the other side?

Tim


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/1/07)

I like that. Mrs. Palm. All you need are her five daughters and you could have six beers on tap. :lol: 

Like it. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (22/1/07)

fifteenbeerslater said:


> One in each corner of the back yard would be ideal - i wouldn't have any trouble cutting the grass but then again i could be out there all day even doing some gardening!
> Cheers :beerbang:



And imagine how good a game of backyard cricket would be if you made each tree the stumps! Top class! :chug:


----------



## Wortgames (31/1/07)

OK, thought I'd do a bit of an update. It isn't finished yet, I'm waiting for the hammer paint to fully harden before I sand it back and give it another coat, and there's a few other jobs to do - but with the magic of gaffer tape and Adobe Photoshop I can give you a sneak look at what it might look like:


----------



## barls (31/1/07)

looks good mate let me know how you go


----------



## domonsura (1/2/07)

Asher said:


> Here's my latest party setup.....
> Meet the *Beer Tree * :beerbang:
> View attachment 11095
> 
> ...



That is one of the coolest & funniest things I have ever seen! You must get some laughs when visitors see you walk up and pour a round, you could have a field day with it.... :lol:


----------



## KoNG (1/2/07)

WG...
maybe this is what you were looking for all along...??? 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Timber-Thunder-Box-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/2/07)

Great for pourin' a brown ale. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## winkle (1/2/07)

KoNG said:


> WG...
> maybe this is what you were looking for all along...???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Timber-Thunder-Box-...1QQcmdZViewItem


 After "that pic" in the 'whats in the glass tread' maybe Sqyre would be interested


----------

